

Is Google Wrecking Our Memory? Nope. It’s much, much weirder than that. - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/09/are_search_engines_and_the_internet_hurting_human_memory.html

======
_nate_
This immediately made me think of how my co-workers and I interact. If I can’t
remember a random bit of work related info, I start querying the relevant
people I think my have the answer. I share an office with six people, so the
answer can be found very quickly, as everyone hears the query (this is not an
endorsement for shared work spaces, I absolutely hate sharing an office with
so many people). So to think I’m using google as a seventh office mate or as a
“Transactive Memory” tool is fascinating.

